
New Li-Ion Battery Design Allows Electric Vehicles to Be Charged in Ten Minutes - ScottFree
https://www.realclearscience.com/quick_and_clear_science/2019/10/30/new_lithium_ion_battery_design_could_allow_electric_vehicles_to_be_charged_in_ten_minutes.html
======
ggm
A new Li-Ion design _in principle would_ allow EVs and other batteries to be
charged 80% in ten minutes, but:

1) its early days

2) deployment at scale of a system which heats batteries internally to 60C has
to be tested and understood: heat has to dissipate. This is not a "no cost"
change, either in the bill of materials, or the physical engineering of
battery systems and containment

3) it is however very cool! (ha) I read a lot of EV websites and a hot (ha)
topic is how hard it is getting to plug into public chargepoints because the
population of EV owners is rising faster than the deployment of charging
stations.

~~~
vl
Tesla’s new generation of superchargers already promises something similar for
Model 3. Interestingly, you need to select supercharger in navigation system
so it can condition the battery before arrival to get best charging time.

~~~
ggm
As I understand it, this change wraps the anodes in a conductive heater so the
thermally efficient region is kept small, so it's potentially bad aspects are
contained. It can heat up fast so is kind-of preconditioning, but perhaps less
onerous.

